# Beardie pics



## koubee (Nov 28, 2006)

Here are some pics of one of my bearded dragons, Koda.
Anyone else with some good beardie pics?


----------



## IsK67 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awesome creature. Might have to look at getting one or three.

IsK


----------



## koubee (Nov 28, 2006)

I love them, they have such great little personalitys, i've only ever once come across a CBD that i didn't like, he was a grumpy bugger. Soon (hopefully) i'll have 15 of the little cuties to play with, if the eggs all hatch that is. Koda would have to be one of my favorite beardies.


----------



## BeardyBen (Nov 28, 2006)

nice pics they love being outside.  13 of mine have hatched so far  60 to go


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 28, 2006)

I love the beardies, maybe cos they were my 1st herp/lizard and i dont have any other lizards yet... Yours have some nice patterns...Heres mine...

Sorry the pics aint too great...


----------



## cam (Nov 28, 2006)

reptilian is that a barbata?

Nice pics everyone


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 28, 2006)

??? nah its a western beardie (pogona minor minor)

whats a barbata? and sorry the pics aint too good...

And anyone know where i can find a few female minor minors??? hopefully gonna breed soon...(next season)


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 28, 2006)

this is Spike, my 5 year old bearded dragon...


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 28, 2006)

****!!! he looks huge...nice pics...


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 28, 2006)

Reptilian said:


> ****!!! he looks huge...nice pics...



he is huge. lol. he is a pig...


----------



## koubee (Nov 28, 2006)

Awww what a cutie and Spike is very handsome too. Kids just LOVE beardies, my 2 kids have my beardies out more than any other reptile.

BeardyBen- Don't ya hate the wait for the eggs to hatch, lucky for you you've got some hatching. I just keep my fingers crossed and everything else and hope that ONE day soon i'll look in there and i'll some heads poking out.


----------



## BeardyBen (Nov 28, 2006)

yeah the anticipation kills me  they will hatch soon enough  when were they laid?


----------



## koubee (Nov 28, 2006)

they were laid on the 5th of October and put into the incubator within 40mins of being laid.
None are yellow, 2 are slightly shrivled.


----------



## BeardyBen (Nov 28, 2006)

all mine are hatched that were laid on the 9th hatched over a week ago. should be any day mate.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Nov 28, 2006)

koda looks awesome.
was blackbeard that


> grumpy bugger


??:lol:


----------



## reptic (Nov 28, 2006)

I love beardies, I will post pics of mine when I get home. I reckon they are the best starting point for collectors. 

Sorry to be off-topic, but Chrisreptile, is that an angle-headed dragon in your hand?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 28, 2006)

koubee said


> 2 are slightly shrivled.


not shrivled,just dented a bit..when i saw them on sunday they looked fine,be patient liz.


----------



## Camo (Nov 28, 2006)

Awwwww how cute is spike. I love him.

Camo


----------



## Chrisreptile (Nov 28, 2006)

yer it is reptic.
its my little female.


----------



## koubee (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks everyone, patience isn't one of my strong points. I'm sure they hatch when i least expect it.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 29, 2006)

Here's one of mine


----------



## koubee (Nov 29, 2006)

what a handsome little bugger he is, JasonL


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 29, 2006)

Camo said:


> Awwwww how cute is spike. I love him.
> 
> Camo



thanks camo. he is a cutey. and a very well behaved cutey at that


----------



## PythonMick (Nov 29, 2006)

cool pix well done !


----------



## Buzzboy (Nov 29, 2006)

My juvi beardie 'Henry' - starting to colour up nicely.

I bought him for my girlfriend as she hates snakes, now she wants a gecko. She's worse than me!!!!! always wanting, wanting , wanting.


----------



## lizardlover (Dec 8, 2006)

real nice beardie you got there JasonL...nice pic too!


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Dec 8, 2006)

these are my beardies i got from garth the other week


the pics aren't very good as they where taken of a phone


----------



## Snow1369 (Dec 8, 2006)

Buzzboy, how old is your beardie? 
Very Nice BTW, all of them!


----------

